# How to secure your BIL?



## Kahlan

I live on 3 acres just outside of a small town with a population of less than 6k, almost 33k in the county though. My house sits in the front of my acres right on the road. My 3 acres are all pasture. Not a _single_ tree or anything to help block me from view. My garden, chickens, shed with my preps etc are all quite visible from the road.

This to me is going to make my house an ideal target for those migrating from the city when shtf. Not only do I have to worry about the people bugging out but I am surrounded on all sides by in-laws who I have a feeling will make their way to my doorstep to take advantage of my preps.

I am working on a strict budget so I can't just go out and build a fence etc. I am hoping to receive some advice on what I can do that won't require a lot of money and that I am physically able to do myself. Anything that is done I will have to do myself with no help so going out and chopping down trees or something to haul back to make a fence out of just isn't going to be a realistic option. I am sure I will be told to move and someday I hope to but right now I'm going to have to stick it out here.

Thanks!


----------



## Zed

Hello Kahlan..
1. First take a paper and on it draw a simple map of your property. mark all possible entry points to your property..from outsiders, from your -in laws..You cannot make an entire fence, you shouldn't..Just build at the places you cannot see from windows, doors etc.
2. Dogs, they are a good way to alert the owners of possible intruders and also defending against unwanted or overly aggressive visitors..
3. I personally haven't tried it, but seen many preppers do it..strategically placing bee-hives and activating it by electric current. Make sure your house is closed so that they won't come inside and sting you!!
4. If you can, motion sensors and cameras with alarms can be installed at strategic locations so that you can get on your toes and get the firearm ready..
5. Strengthening the weak spots of house..eg. windows, doors, wooden walls etc..from where people can break in...You can use furnitures or items in house to slow down the pace of attackers..e.g. placing sofa in front of main door..so that if someone breaks in fast..he may get stuck at sofa..
6. Getting a good firearm for defense..(Other guys can tell about it)


----------



## Dalarast

Plant trees? Even if its from a seed or if you buy saplings... may be another option.

Turrets...or catapults... I think this would be perfect to protect your area. But since that's not an option (or is it.... hmmmm) You want to make sure you have good overview of your property and if you are able to purchase a long range firearm (hunting rifle, ar, ak, what ever) it will make it more useful. Zed makes a good point at identiyfying any blind spots but if possible do not just look out to see if you can see the area; but place and object (or ask your Husband or kids) to stand in spots to see if you can see them approach (may be lower areas that they can sneak right up that if standing they would be visibile).

If you can build fences.. or stone walls and have access to cows though I suggest this:


----------



## Kahlan

Thanks Zed and Dalarast. I am (obviously) not an artist but this pic gives a rough idea what my layout is.


----------



## tks

Imo, your best defense is going to be a good offense. Instead of trying to defend your place let them see it, but not your stuff. In my old rental there was a small storage section in the basement that know one but old renters,the owner,and myself knew was there. There was a fake wall, well, it was a wall with a concealed entrance. It was a bygone prohibition alcohol storage room concealed by a built in bookcases. It wouldn't be that hard to built, I've seen a few tutorials on them, and it would be a check of a lot cheaper than building a fence that people are going to go over anyhow.


----------



## Urinal Cake

You can Trench your perimeter....not necessarily the entire property.


----------



## Dalarast

Looking how close the house is to the main road on your highly detailed map (  ) another possibility is camo for your house. I'm not saying your going to be cover your house in a cloaking blanket and boom no one will see it; but you can give it the apperance of already of been robbed/raided. Idea is that if someone with poor intentions are walking by and they look upon your house they think its looted already and move on.. to your in-laws. Obviously it would be good to get with your neighbors and have them play the part too....

Idea would be damage to the outside of the house and obvious signs of looting (trash the yard and break a few things) but make sure the house does not lose ability to be defended (doors/windows). 

Also a sign pointing at your neighbors house saying: "This guy is an arse and has lots of food and gas" can't hurt if you wanted.


----------



## Smokin04

Well now, this is just my area of expertise. LOL!

So since there is a strict budget, we can start with the cheapest basics. Motion activated flood lights (with the correct sensitivity setting) placed on the pasture side of the property, should alert you to would-be a-holes approaching from the rear. You could also install one with an audio chime that will alert when the light goes on. This serves two purposes: 1) Alerts you that the bad guy is there 2) Alerts the bad guy that you know they are there. You can find them for relatively cheap: Shop motion-sensor flood lights with alarm at Lowes.com: Search Results!
Finding one with an audible alarm can be a bit tedious, but they're out there...and usually less than $50. Put a more powerful one (at least 2000 lumens) on the back side of the house, and a less powerful one (500-1000 lumens) on the front side. No sense in blinding your actual guests, but a light coming on does let them know that they're visible. Solar powered ones are available, but I'm not a big fan of them for high powered lights.

A dog would also be a wise purchase. The local SPCA will have lots of dogs needing good homes. FWIW my AMAZING Mal Dade was found in a pound in Sumter SC. So good dogs are out there and you can get them for less than $50 as well. Given the maintenance will be a monthly expense, but having a great dog on the property does provide a great deterrent.

As previously mentioned, study the likely avenues of approach to the property. Once you find them you can build a fence. Stay with me here. You're not building a property long fence. The idea is to get some chicken wire and a few posts (less than $40 at Lowes, I know because I did this) and place it in the areas with the least visibility. What you want is to place an obstacle which will make the bad guy go around it. You end the fence where you have the greatest visibility. So like maybe you have a blind spot with your flood light. Place the fence in that blind spot and funnel the bad guy into a exposed area that will either turn the light on, or be visible to you. Make sense?

All of that will give you the advantage of early detection. After that, grab the gat and the dog, and let em know that this aint the house to bring that shit to!


----------



## Camel923

If it grows well in your climate, privet hedge grows fast and is relatively inexpensive and dense. In 3 to 4 years you just might have the privacy fence you want. As your budget allows adding fruit trees could also keeping prying eyes away as well as provide a food source, but they take a long time.


----------



## Zed

How To Defend Your Property ? LewRockwell.com
The above link is very good..

Anyone coming from woods will attack your in-laws...
To right where your two in-laws are living.. ..plant the most thorny, spiny, stinging bushes all along the perimeter....The bush line should be so thick and thorny that even a goat or dog should not be able to pass.
You can also make same type of thorny fence to safeguard chickens and gardens. i do not know the varieties of thorny shrubs available in USA. You can also enhance by planting bee-hives in those shrubs!!
You can also plant this to your other sides..
This will funnel the unwanted visitors to come from face or rear of house..There you can keep Dogs..


----------



## Kahlan

Dalarast said:


> your highly detailed map (


I know right. Mad skillz!

Some really great ideas that I can easily do myself. Thanks all!


----------



## tango

Are there wild blackberries in you area?
If so, transplant some along your property lines ( where you need them most), they grow quickly and will create a fence no one will want to cross.
There may be other plants/shrubs around you that do the same, roses work, but could be spendy.


----------



## Kahlan

There aren't but I wish there were. Except for the pine trees there's really no wild vegetation. I like the idea of the natural plant boundaries and blackberries would have a dual use.


----------



## SoCal92057

If the road layout allows it, when the SHTF happens you could cause the road traffic to re-route along a different road that will not have them passing your property. Notice I said re-route. You do not want to disable vehicular traffic as then you will have your problem on foot and they will probably want to stop in to ask for help. Check out the possibility of dropping a few trees in the roadway at an intersection that will cause traffic to flow in a desired alternate direction. Remember, leave the trees down but anchored to their base. Do not cut all the way through. If sufficient trees exist, drop one first from one side and then one from the other side, again and again with the tops of the trees facing the flow of traffic to be re-directed. This type of field expedient engineering is called an abatis.


----------



## MI.oldguy

What Tango said,blackberries.we had some on our fence when we lived in WA.state.NOBODY ever came over fences in our neighborhood.when the usual idiot was being chased by Leo's,they would try to jump over the fences!.then they would send in the dogs!.those fools came out looking like hash.plus, they were good pie material,the berries that is.


----------



## Dalarast

Now I want blackberry cobbler.......


----------



## Maine-Marine

is it a main road, a county road, a back road??? how many cars per hour....

is there a place to cut a tree down that would reroute cars...


----------



## Kahlan

Maine-Marine said:


> is it a main road, a county road, a back road??? how many cars per hour....
> 
> is there a place to cut a tree down that would reroute cars...


Good questions! I guess it would be considered a country road but still a fair amount of traffic from the locals. I've never actually counted the cars but I'd guess half a dozen an hour maybe if I had to guess. I need to research further about the trees. None that are near my house are close enough to the road that they would block it at all. But perhaps a little further down the road there may be some. I really need to start being more observant and paying attention to things like that!


----------



## Prepadoodle

I would suggest you extend your thinking. If possible, get with those around you and plan for coordinated concentric rings of mutual protection. The idea here is to stop mauraders before they get to your property. This wouldn't be all that easy to do, but worth looking into. The local church, gun shop, range, or any clubs might be good places to meet like-minded people.

Gotta have at least one big dog... you just gotta!

I'm a big fan of limiting avenues of approach by planting stuff people can't or don't want to crawl through. Hedges, roses, or anything picky would work. You could also plant stuff that blocks lines of sight. If they can't see you, you are less of a target.

You might also consider what I call, "nudging." People tend to take the easiest path. You could, for example, simply make a sign that says, "Food, Water, Shelter, 3 miles" with an arrow pointing down the road. Rather than fight you for your stuff, most people would head on down the road towards the promise of free stuff. Yeah, those taking this "easy" route won't be happy when they get 3 miles down the road and find nothing, but they won't blame you and they probably won't trek back 3 miles just to bitch to you about it. Keep them moving towards what they perceive as greener pastures and you eliminate the need to confront them.


----------



## hawgrider

Kahlan said:


> I live on 3 acres just outside of a small town with a population of less than 6k, almost 33k in the county though. My house sits in the front of my acres right on the road. My 3 acres are all pasture. Not a _single_ tree or anything to help block me from view. My garden, chickens, shed with my preps etc are all quite visible from the road.
> 
> This to me is going to make my house an ideal target for those migrating from the city when shtf. Not only do I have to worry about the people bugging out but I am surrounded on all sides by in-laws who I have a feeling will make their way to my doorstep to take advantage of my preps.
> 
> I am working on a strict budget so I can't just go out and build a fence etc. I am hoping to receive some advice on what I can do that won't require a lot of money and that I am physically able to do myself. Anything that is done I will have to do myself with no help so going out and chopping down trees or something to haul back to make a fence out of just isn't going to be a realistic option. I am sure I will be told to move and someday I hope to but right now I'm going to have to stick it out here.
> 
> Thanks!


Easy. Austrian pines. They grow fast!


----------



## Kahlan

Prepadoodle said:


> I would suggest you extend your thinking. If possible, get with those around you and plan for coordinated concentric rings of mutual protection. The idea here is to stop mauraders before they get to your property. This wouldn't be all that easy to do, but worth looking into. The local church, gun shop, range, or any clubs might be good places to meet like-minded people.
> 
> Gotta have at least one big dog... you just gotta!
> 
> I'm a big fan of limiting avenues of approach by planting stuff people can't or don't want to crawl through. Hedges, roses, or anything picky would work. You could also plant stuff that blocks lines of sight. If they can't see you, you are less of a target.
> 
> You might also consider what I call, "nudging." People tend to take the easiest path. You could, for example, simply make a sign that says, "Food, Water, Shelter, 3 miles" with an arrow pointing down the road. Rather than fight you for your stuff, most people would head on down the road towards the promise of free stuff. Yeah, those taking this "easy" route won't be happy when they get 3 miles down the road and find nothing, but they won't blame you and they probably won't trek back 3 miles just to bitch to you about it. Keep them moving towards what they perceive as greener pastures and you eliminate the need to confront them.


Great points and ideas thank you! So how does one go about bringing up a topic like that at say a gun shop?


----------



## Kahlan

hawgrider said:


> Easy. Austrian pines. They grow fast!


I had never heard of them, thank you!


----------



## thepeartree

I never heard of them either, which is ok. I suspect that they are the same species as "the pines of Rome", which are actually cyprus trees, though they look like a kind of pine.

Anyway, they are on the right track. I can tell you from experience that you should plant seedling fir trees (yes, Christmas trees) along your property lines. These trees may not look like much for a few years, but soon grow to a solid wall that no intruder is going to get through without considerable work. And it will alert your dogs. Plus there's no way to see through them, so any shot is a blind shot. Space them about 6 or 8 foot apart and you'll have healthy trees.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Kahlan said:


> So how does one go about bringing up a topic like that at say a gun shop?


That's a touchy topic. There is no one right way, but generally, you visit the shop often enough to figure out who just hangs out there. Strike up a conversation with them, then kinda guide the subject until they bring it up. It takes time to get to that level with someone, and do so without exposing the fact that you live alone and might be vulnerable.

You could ask questions like, "What do you think is the right weapon for home defense?" Or something like, "Do you think I should have a little food put away for a rainy day?" Many prepper types love to tell everyone how well they are prepared. The idea here is to ask just enough questions to establish if they are of like mind on the subject. Once you establish that they are, you can ask more open questions about groups and so on.

The problem is that those willing to talk too much aren't really the type you want to associate with. Still, knowing who is a potential ally is better than not knowing, right?

From reading what little you have shared, my gut tells me your best bet might be to get with a small group and be ready to abandon your home if it comes down to it. After all, it's almost impossible for one person to defend a property by themselves and any semi-organized group will have selected a defensible location.

But the best advice I can give you is this... don't let this whole prepping thing consume your life. The odds of a major "end of civilization as we know it" actually happening in your lifetime is rather small. On the other hand, you will probably go without power for a week or so sometime in the next 10 years. You might see a hurricane or tornado or earthquake or whatever disaster looms over your neck of the world. These short term emergencies are easier to prep for, and much more likely to actually happen, Be ready for them and don't lose much sleep over the big one.


----------



## paraquack

Besides the normal defenses most people have ready, I've decided to go with 2 other ways I've heard about. Make it look like you house has already been looted. Throw old clothes, a TV set and stereo, some old furniture, etc. out in the front yard. Get neighbors around you to do the same or throw some you stuff out on their front yards. Hopefully you'll be bypassed. The second is:
View attachment 7655

View attachment 7656

View attachment 7657


----------



## HuntingHawk

Find a low line area that there is river cane. Its the bulbs underground you want, not the cane itself. Do a shallow trench along the road for holding water & plant the bulbs in the trench. The more water they get the faster & taller they will grow. I have some planted in my yard & have to harvest some every year. Some get as much as 20ft tall.


----------



## Kahlan

Prepadoodle said:


> But the best advice I can give you is this... don't let this whole prepping thing consume your life. The odds of a major "end of civilization as we know it" actually happening in your lifetime is rather small. On the other hand, you will probably go without power for a week or so sometime in the next 10 years. You might see a hurricane or tornado or earthquake or whatever disaster looms over your neck of the world. These short term emergencies are easier to prep for, and much more likely to actually happen, Be ready for them and don't lose much sleep over the big one.


This is great advice. Really trying to work on that.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Disasters I divide into natural or manmade. Either though you have to have enough supplies to get threw & be able to protect those resources.


----------



## Kahlan

HuntingHawk said:


> Disasters I divide into natural or manmade. Either though you have to have enough supplies to get threw & be able to protect those resources.


I'm working on that. I'll never think I have enough or quit stockpiling and preparing. Every single day I add _something_ even if it's just a couple gallons of water.


----------



## HuntingHawk

One of my most important prepping tools is a sharpie as I use it to mark & date everything.


----------



## KarVer

Don't know your AO, try a few strands of barb wire. 
As mentioned above motion lights, an thorny plants. 
I dont have a dog, but one might be a good idea. 
Set bear traps, an "injury pits", 
Watch Home Alone movies and steal ideas. 
.. harden the home, add window tint, rock "siding" up to the bottom of the Windows, so you can get down an take cover. Fire prevention on the home is also a good idea. 

If you need wood some have got free pallets from places. An used them in many ways. Construction leftovers that would be thrown out.


----------



## Kahlan

KarVer said:


> Don't know your AO, try a few strands of barb wire.
> As mentioned above motion lights, an thorny plants.
> I dont have a dog, but one might be a good idea.
> Set bear traps, an "injury pits",
> Watch Home Alone movies and steal ideas.
> .. harden the home, add window tint, rock "siding" up to the bottom of the Windows, so you can get down an take cover. Fire prevention on the home is also a good idea.
> 
> If you need wood some have got free pallets from places. An used them in many ways. Construction leftovers that would be thrown out.


I love this forum! Everybody has such great advice and unique ideas to add. I love the bear traps idea! I don't know what AO means though.


----------



## HuntingHawk

AO = Area of Operation


----------



## Kahlan

Oh hehe. *blush* 
He must have missed my awesomely detailed home drawn map on the first page lol


----------



## HuntingHawk

Give serious consideration to non discriminate devices that cause injury. You could be setting yourself up for a lawsuit.

Dogs of any size will warn you if there is a problem. My place is fenced. The dogs are normally kenneled during the day & loose in the yard at night. I can tell the difference in their barks between a passing vehicle they know & one they don't.
Noone is afraid of a chuhuahua or jack russel but they will warn you of something that needs investigated.


----------



## Kahlan

HuntingHawk said:


> Give serious consideration to non discriminate devices that cause injury. You could be setting yourself up for a lawsuit.


For something as serious as bear traps I would only consider them in a wrol situation.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Fence immediate area around the house. Its a slow down point that if you need to shoot is ideal. Gate needs sensor light, solar lights, or some type lighting as its a funnel point. You want to positively identify something as a threat before firing. Pump shotgun with a mounted flashlight is ideal at night.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Have you priced a bear trap?


----------



## KarVer

miss Kahlan by AO I mean north, east, west, or south, or deep south. See in Florida where I am I could recommend Spanish Bayonet. An the drawing wasnt bad there is water source near by. An Hawk if I place enough no trespasses signs an warn others to keep out they may get hurt. An they do come on my land an land in a predicament that leads to injury not my fault. An I think I wont be in jail or pay after law suit. There issue was not reading an keeping out. Maybe after they passed my boarder signs an read my fence signs about dogs an I shoot signs an gain entry to my castle and they go off to the er or morgue not my issue for there stupidity. There is plenty of lights to read an locks in place. Just like barbed wire, they get cut or tangled not my issue yet, tear up my fence I'll take issue... I have alarms as well set them off, set me off


----------



## Kahlan

HuntingHawk said:


> Have you priced a bear trap?


Just did... wow.


----------



## KarVer

set some snare's made of wire ... 
Make trip hazards that would cause injuries at night, and someone to go slow during the day..


----------



## Sockpuppet

Don't think of securing a property as a single event, rather that of redundancy.

A couple years ago, I helped a friend install an electric fence around a field in an afternoon. Note it was only a field, and not the entire farm. You can to the same thing to deter intruders from a particular direction, or into a particular area, that include people, as well as wild and domestic animals. A studded tee fence post can be purchased for about $3.50 a unit, with 1300 feet of electric fence wire for $45/1300ft. A charger can be picked up for as little as $30, to $500, depending upon desired amperage and power source.

There are all types of thorn bushes that one can plant about one's land......taking special care to plant such under the windows of your home.

Keep lanes of fire from points of your cover, clear. Know which areas only conceal a potential intruder from view, as opposed to those which would provide cover during an engagement.

A Strikemaster II door frame jamb (about $80 from Home Depot), reinforces your door from being kicked in. One generally only has about an inch of wood to hold a locked door closed. A Kick Down Door Security Lock Floor Brace is a nice feature to have, for about $40.

Other simple things, such as lying a dowel into the track of your windows and sliding glass door, is a cheap bar of entry without making a whole lot of noise and damage. Battery operated alarms can be purchased from a dollar store, to install on your windows.

Infrared motion detector lights to replace the lights at your doors, with also infrared motion detectors with flood lamps installed high and out of normal reach upon your exterior wall, especially covering those blind spots and hard to see areas around your home.

Don't forget your smoke detectors and fire extinguishers.

Think of an escape plan if so required, and only as a last resort.


----------



## KarVer

just a thought, if you need to evacuate under live fire. A few "fog machines" would be helpful. 
An some night vision, even some movie cams are night vision in low light.. 
Bamboo grows in most climates an in a short time makes a good "wall" an gets thick. Had to help clean up a right away for a electrical power company. Couldn't get through the bamboo without hacking a path, stuff grew tall as well. An some "boo" sells for cheap. Neighbors like putting some of it in to get a "barrier an to aggravate nosy and pesky neighbours..
Like the "live wire" idea socko....
Camo painting. No one will see anything


----------



## HuntingHawk

Effective is a hot wire 12-18" outside of your fence 6-8" above the ground. SHOCKING for anyone thinking about cutting threw the fence.


----------



## hawgrider

thepeartree said:


> I never heard of them either, which is ok. I suspect that they are the same species as "the pines of Rome", which are actually cyprus trees, though they look like a kind of pine.
> 
> Anyway, they are on the right track. I can tell you from experience that you should plant seedling fir trees (yes, Christmas trees) along your property lines. These trees may not look like much for a few years, but soon grow to a solid wall that no intruder is going to get through without considerable work. And it will alert your dogs. Plus there's no way to see through them, so any shot is a blind shot. Space them about 6 or 8 foot apart and you'll have healthy trees.


Austrian pine- http://treemendoustrees.ca/sites/default/files/styles/width651/public/DSC_0762.jpg


----------



## MrsInor

Russian Olive trees grow just about anywhere and their thorns are big.


----------



## NavySEAL

Remember that anything you do to block the view from the road also gives the bad guys something to hide behind. Trees and bushes are not going to stop a group of hungry strung out pieces of human junk.......only your weapons can do that.......keep your field of fire clear and always be the first and last to shoot........digging and planting sucks.....shooting is fun.


----------



## Moonshinedave

I'm thinking a board with a nail in it. 
View attachment 8248

Never under estimate what a board with a nail in it can do.


----------

